# Custom Penitent Engine



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

So I had bought 3 penitent engines from GW for $35 a pop and wanted more but didnt want to spend that amount of money again. However the GW penitent engine gives you 2 different heretics to choose from when you build it, so I had 3 of them leftover. So I went to work building a custom engine made out of sentinel parts that i bought off ebay. I spent around $20 to build this off ebay bits. 

Sentinel legs with a cut up sentinel cockpit housing the heretic. I used another pair of sentinel legs for the arms. The first photo is from before it was complete.










For the melee weapons I used the chainsaws that come in the sentinel kit and the flamers are from the Ork Burna & Loota set... my buddy had some spares.

There is also some purity seals I added from my leftover ravenwing battleforce.



















My biggest problem with it is the arms ended up being too long. On the next one I'll probably cut those down so they aren't quite so long. But its a pretty crazy machine to begin with. So its not a big deal if it isn't perfect.

Sorry for the bad pics... I need to get a real camera and I had poor lighting on some of those.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Nice build. It is a little large, but perhaps this is the worst offender of the lot?


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I can post a side by side pic later with a regular PE


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome sauce, have some rep!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

By worst offender I meant the worst heretic not the worst model. If you were a right bastard they'd strap you to the most dangerous rig and let you loose, I'd imagine.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I wholeheartedly approve of this notion. Have some Rep.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this is a great build and a great use of parts. 

You were an ork mek in a past life, I just know it.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work. I think I have some spare sentinel legs and unused heretics around here somewhere.........
REP+


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. I took some side by side pics. I'll upload em tomorrow for I must go to bed now.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is a side by side photo for size comparison.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

You can shorten the pistons on the arms (the bits between the 'hands' and 'elbows') which would help. Not a lot else you can do quickly. 

Nice job on it anyway. +Rep.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

chromedog said:


> You can shorten the pistons on the arms (the bits between the 'hands' and 'elbows') which would help. Not a lot else you can do quickly.
> 
> Nice job on it anyway. +Rep.


Removing the pistons would probably make the arms about the same length, but you can defo keep it the way it is now too

Nice work!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

from what I can see, it looks sweet man. Well done! Have some rep!


----------



## Jarl Bloodwolf (Dec 4, 2009)

i think its fate but i was looking for killa kan conversions when i found the pic of you penitent engine. id really like to take the idea and tweak it a bit by throwing in some orky bits to make a killa kan. i was wondering if you'd be interested in making a guide for how to make it?


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I could try I suppose, but it would be difficult without making another one and taking pictures. I have had plans to build another, I just have to buy more bits. 

Honestly tho, I used sentinel legs and feet just as they should be used, then i built a sentinel body on top. I basically chopped up the body with my hobby knife until I could fit the heretic driver into the front of it. Its actually very messy. 

I had another set of sentinel legs for the arms, in order to mount them, I took the piece that is the bottom of the body that the legs connect to and cut it in half. Then I glued each half onto the sides of the body, and connected the legs. Cut the ball joints off and in their place glued on the flamers from the ork bits my friend gave me and the chainsaws. 

For the top I really just filled it in with random bits, some chaos bits to give it the spikes. As to what you would do to convert it into a killer can, I'm sure you could figure it out. You would just need to figure out how to do the body, the legs and arms are very easy.


----------

